# Port M/ Sat. early/ Glacier Bay/ Need 2



## safisher (Dec 20, 2005)

Port M- Lv @ 5AM Saturday morning
26' Glacier Bay
2 weeks ago:
Whale Shark while making Bait
large AJ's (2)
YFT/BFT
Bottom Fishing

The plan? Hit the shrimp boats deep, fish wrecks for AJ/Grouper. Finish Inshore.
Split Gas/Bait/ Ice expenses. Est $100PP

Serious Only

Nick 
210.857.3473


----------

